# Xmas pidgeon



## stelug (Feb 6, 2010)

taken from 9 yards with my old Milbro and Zdp fast bands and usual 8,6 mm lead balls. Nothing to be proud but a clean head kill. Revolved twice on ground and was dead before I grabbed. Considering the unbeatable pocketable of Milbro I am working on a g10 model, will share soon


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Very nice shooting my friend..

Every slingshot kill is something to be proud of as it takes a lot of skill to hunt with a slingshot and personally I would even pot a pigeon like this if it looks healthy its going to be eaten. When I was a kid I ate the pigeons from Los Angeles and they were ok, now the feral pigeons where I currently live feed mainly on a diet of grain such as rice, safflower seeds, millet, crushed pits etc. So these are very good meat pigeons, its just that I prefer the taste of doves to pigeons but I eat and hunt both kinds of fowl.

The majority of the small game where I live is very well fed on natural foods so they are very tasty and one only needs to take the time and speak to the right people to gain access to these resources which would otherwise be wasted by those that dont eat wild game.

Good shooting amigo

Nico


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

Nice shot, i see the famous Fast Bands on that old skool Milbro. I was going to try some 8 mm lead for hunting myself. Great Photo and thank you for posting my friend


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Excellent shooting Stelug and it's great to see you handling some business.

While I personally am not a big Milbro shooter I continue to be awed by their sheer staying power through the years. They have killed what I would call a staggering amount of game over the decades and it's really cool to see an original one out getting the job done in capable hands such as yours. I'm also amazed at the versatility of these as they were originally strapped up with the 7mm black squares and secured with wooden collets. Now you're out there with the Fastbands and bringing home a nice paloma for dinner. Absolutely amazing.

I'm really happy these are in production again (Hogans) and to see them still getting it done makes me smile!


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Good shot. Nice to see the Fastbands in action.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Way to go Stelug, nice bird, lead really kicks ass.
Philly


----------



## stelug (Feb 6, 2010)

I had my fisrt milbro in mid 1960 years. Althought this is not that it is for shure an original one and comed to me from ebay some times ago wilth the original squared brown elastics and wooed collars and all its pros and cons. I removed the original set because they where not good to shot anymore and mounted Zdp fast bands becasue they are amazingli mild in draw but with still plenty of poweer. Secured them with a pair of nail bodydremel cutted as a match-stick. But I soon realized the spurr in the holes would easly cut theraband without the wooden's collars protection. So I mirror polished both holes. If this would not be enaught I have a ready soulution because I found with some spliced aluminium collars I can fit exactly in the hole. To avoid flatbands slipping out I have secured them with a piece oof spare theraban (barely more than a hair) and a small knots, you cans see in pics from the outside.


----------



## stelug (Feb 6, 2010)

I had my fisrt milbro in mid 1960 years. Althought this is not it it, an original one and comed to me from ebay some times ago wilth the original squared brown elastics and wooed collars and all its pros and cons. I removed the original set because they where not good to shot anymore and mounted Zdp fast bands becasue they are amazingli mild in draw but with still plenty of poweer. Secured them with a pair of nail bodydremel cutted as a match-stick. But I soon realized the spurr in the holes would easly cut theraband without the wooden's collars protection. So I mirror polished both holes. If this would not be enaught I have a ready soulution because I found with some spliced aluminium collars I can fit exactly in the hole. To avoid flatbands slipping out I have secured them with a piece oof spare theraban (barely more than a hair) and a small knots, you cans see in pics from the outside.


----------

